# AJ Foyt '65 Galaxie



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This car started as the stock AMT '65 Galaxie kit. I trimmed the chrome trim off the body and smoothed it out. I had to modify the chassis to remove the molded in exhaust. I used plastic tubing for the exhaust. I modified the interior and scratched up the rollcage. I added seat belts and shoulder belts along with buckles and bolsters. I fabbed up a fuel cell for the trunk and made shocks from plastic tubing and rod. I removed the emblem from the grill and stripped the chrome, replacing it all with Alclad. The wheels and tires were made by me from resin. I fabbed up the hood and trunk pins. I wired the engine and used an air cleaner from the parts box. The decals are a combination of Penngwen decals and some of my own homemade decals. 





































Here's the engine compartment...










...and the trunk










Here's the underside










and a final picture


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

The valve covers on that 427 are interesting.....(I have a couple spare sets just like those, and was wondering what they were too) Size anyway, as i wasn't even sure what company they were to represent.....Ford, I know now, but I had no idea, and then to know they're the 427 helps a bunch too!

Any other models to have the same looking valve covers? AND were any of them chrome? All those I have are chrome.....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

The valve covers were chrome, but I stripped 'em and painted 'em instead - sorry, but I've no idea what other kits have these valve covers


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

scottnkat said:


> The valve covers were chrome, but I stripped 'em and painted 'em instead - sorry, but I've no idea what other kits have these valve covers


Thanks for that! I had figured I'd ask.....I knew when i seen them on your kit they came to you Chrome, or so, I thought anyway due to all those I have (I have to look), but if I recall correctly,. I have enough of them, for 3 motors!

Nice work on that Ford BTW! What shade of blue did you use on the body?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Another nice one! Are those decals on the tires?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. 

Hemi, the blue is Testor's French Blue

whiskeyrat, those are decals


----------

